# Holiday craft show food



## c0ffeemom (Sep 12, 2012)

Ivd been asked to run the food offerings at my towns holiday craft show. I will be limited to using crock pots, roasters, hot dg roller. Suggestions on foods easy to prepare in rage quantities without tge use of traditional kitchen equipment?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how many days, hours, # people, what part of the country are you in?

Different parts of the country have favorite foods?


----------



## c0ffeemom (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry...guess that info would help! Lol

It's one day- 10am-3pm in eastern pa. Last years attendance was around 500


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

In the past 12 years, I've done, um, about 12 events similar for no charge. Unfortunately no gain either


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm assuming families but heavy on women.....is there a place for them to sit and eat?

I'm also assuming you don't have a restaurant or catering business to use leftover food......correct me if I'm wrong....

So, it's OK to run out of one thing.....if you can freeze leftover unused food that's a bonus.

Western PA......do you have an apple cake or apple butter bar or you get the point.....covers breakfast and dessert....stays moist & bonus made on a sheet pan just needs to be squared.....can be prewrapped if you are limiting staff.

Chili or some such thing....freezes well, you can have fritos and make chili/frito pie.

Veg option....more and more vegheads are abounding.   Veg Soup, tomato base....again freezes well.

BEVERAGES, this is where you make $$$$$$


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

This is vending, not catering, correct?   500 ppl......not worth getting out of bed for. Food at something like that is a total after thought.

Yes you may sell a few hot dogs or cup of soup, few bottles of water. People attending in the am will have already eaten breakfast, people arriving after lunch time will have already eaten. They are there to browse and leave. I would say the crowd would be mostly older women and moms with little kids in tow.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Handheld pimped out sweets......

for example rice crispy treats with chocolate and sprinkles or nuts or jimmies or white chocolate or ........at an indecent upcharge.  you are out nominal amount.....

bottled drinks you can return if not sold

I'm leaning on Buba's answer.....he's been around the block a bunch, but as you are a startup and want experience, this is a good opportunity.  Just play it smart so it's advantageous for you.


----------



## c0ffeemom (Sep 12, 2012)

I wish I could say its not worth getting out of bed for...since I am just getting established I feel its an opportunity to get exposure.  Craft show food is typically gross in my opinion so my thought is if I make it at all memorable it will illicit talk.  I'd like to not even offer hot dogs but not sure what sandwich type item to offer in place.  Walking tacos? Was thinking of doing chicken noodle soup, chili, soda, coffee, water, brownies.   I like the idea of rice crispy treats too.


----------

